# 2011 Honda CRV USB/AUX



## GZ

Hello everyone,

I just bought a 2011 CRV for my wife (whipped... I know :grin and I was futzing around with it a bit and noticed there was an aux button on the head-unit.

After looking around and not finding an auxilliary input port, I consulted the "Technology Guide"... It told me the aux USB port was in the upper glove compartment... I looked and it is not there!!!!

I pulled the panel out to see if it was stuffed behind, but of course it wasn't.

Attempting to do a little internet research, but it isn't panning out quite yet...

Hopefully one of you CRV owners will be able to help me figure this out...

Even if the USB/AUX input isn't in the upper glove compartment, then it has to be somewhere, even if it is just a USB port on the back of the unit.

I will let you know if I find it!

Thanks in advance,

Your friendly neighborhood hardware guy... GZ

P.S. Vehicle is equipped with the 6 Disc changer, not the nav system.


----------



## GZ

No Honda guy's out there??? :grin:

I am certain that the head-unit is the same PN as the one in the EX-L (with USB lead in upper glove box)... so I should be able to get the necessary parts from the Honda parts catalogue.

INSTRUMENT PANEL GARNISH (PASSENGER SIDE). Fits: Honda | Sons Honda

This whole operation is pending the wife's approval (even though it is, technically, my car).


----------



## jaggerwild

Yeah that maybe one of them optional parts they sell you when they lock you in the room with the finance guy


----------



## GZ

The finance guy hooked me up...

According to my research it is standard in the EX-L model, regardless of stereo/nav system setup. 

Unfortunately my wife would rather have 1000 CDs floating around the car than a single MP3 player or thumbdrive with 1000 CDs on it. Makes no sense to me.

Off-Topic--
When I get my next car I am getting a head unit that has the USB capability, but I have been out of the game for too long and I don't know which brand is good and which isn't anymore.

Do you have any suggestions as to a decent head unit. I want CD/MP3 and USB compatibility?


----------



## jaggerwild

gavinzach said:


> The finance guy hooked me up...
> 
> According to my research it is standard in the EX-L model, regardless of stereo/nav system setup.
> 
> Unfortunately my wife would rather have 1000 CDs floating around the car than a single MP3 player or thumbdrive with 1000 CDs on it. Makes no sense to me.
> 
> Off-Topic--
> When I get my next car I am getting a head unit that has the USB capability, but I have been out of the game for too long and I don't know which brand is good and which isn't anymore.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions as to a decent head unit. I want CD/MP3 and USB compatibility?



Most new units that are "high end" in other words worth the money, come with USB now. Nobody uses CD'S in the car anymore, they carry there music on a thumb drive every where they go. You main stream companies should have what you need in a good price range, Pioneer, Sony, Panasonic, Etc.


----------



## GZ

jaggerwild said:


> Nobody uses CD'S in the car anymore


Hey... I use CDs... (at least for now) :grin:


----------



## jaggerwild

gavinzach said:


> Hey... I use CDs... (at least for now) :grin:


 OK I just saw your from Jersey, I'm from NY so disregard the CD comment! FORGETABOUTIT :laugh:


----------

